# Destin In Aug



## Salty14 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to be in Destin the first week of August and looking to get on some fish. Im stayin pretty close to the jettys and have been reading a few reports there, help would be great. Also, we are renting a boat one day and would like to get on the best fish we can from the bay to a little bit outside the pass, not looking to get too far out but don't mind leaving the pass a little. Any help would be greatly appreciated... Thanks


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Anchor up under the bridge on an outgoing tide, all the redfish you care to catch on live pinfish, mullet, bull minnows, etc. None of the boat rental places allow you to go outside of the pass with their boats, insurance liability.


----------



## Salty14 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I didn't think about that, good thing to know. Are you able to catch good bait on Sabiki rigs by the bridge or is that only in the pass.


----------



## Salty14 (Jul 11, 2011)

I just called the boat rental place and we have a 7 mile radius outside the pass, so any info on trolling for kings or anything just fun to catch would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

early mornings right on the gulf side of the west jetti. any kind of fish u want just about will be there


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Salty14 said:


> I just called the boat rental place and we have a 7 mile radius outside the pass, so any info on trolling for kings or anything just fun to catch would be greatly appreciated.


Bridge Rubble 3020.81 8629.637

Good spot for Kings and the occasional AJ, red snapper etc. Only about 2.5 miles out of pass


----------



## Salty14 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Would you recommend going east or west out of the pass to troll


----------

